
Ask HN: What are your favorite browser games? - RandomGuyDTB
This is half because I&#x27;m making a gaming site and half because I&#x27;m really bored.
======
alain_gilbert
I kinda like [http://ogame.org](http://ogame.org) ... mostly because I don't
really play.

The fun come from automating all the tasks that I would have to do if I was
playing.

So I made this library in Go
[https://github.com/alaingilbert/ogame](https://github.com/alaingilbert/ogame)
that allows you to create a bot to do everything you could do in the game.

So now, It all depends on how you want to implement the logic. (that's the fun
part for me)

~~~
RandomGuyDTB
Nice but you missed a terrific chance to name said library "gOGame". ;)

~~~
alain_gilbert
ehe, I thought about it for a while :)

In the end, I went with the boring name. I think it's more obvious that the
library is for that specific game.

------
RandomGuyDTB
I personally really enjoy Johnny Upgrade and Combat: Online. They're in my
gaming site, games.instantfloppy.net. Originally by Gameshot and Nadgames
respectively.

